# Special Home Needed for 33" BLIND Gelding



## oldemeeting (Aug 16, 2007)

Dighton, MA - FREE to LOVING home a 33 Inch Black Gelding. He is blind but you'd never know it. He is very capable. Maybe a companion for horse or goat. Email me if interested

[email protected]


----------



## Gini (Aug 16, 2007)

What state are you in? He sure is pretty....


----------



## Mona (Aug 16, 2007)

This boy is in Dighton, MA. I SOOOOOOOO hope this boy can find the loving, permanent home he deserves!!


----------



## SHANA (Aug 17, 2007)

I'd take him if I could as I had a blind arabian mare and have a partially blind mini already. He looks like a sweet boy.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 17, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]i wish you were closer



, i have a gelding about the same size who needs a buddy. Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Mona (Aug 17, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt]i wish you were closer
> 
> 
> 
> , i have a gelding about the same size who needs a buddy. Nikki[/SIZE]



Isn't Maine "fairly" close to NY? Maybe a transport "train" could be put in place through individuals willing to take a short run each to get him there?? How far are you from one another? Any idea??


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 17, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]hi Mona, my husband said about 7 or 8 hours without knowing exactly where in Maine. Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Floridachick (Aug 17, 2007)

Please PM me more info, My best friends have a rescue in Maine and may be able to help. They are wonderful woman and MIni experienced.


----------



## Mona (Aug 18, 2007)

Floridachick said:


> Please PM me more info, My best friends have a rescue in Maine and may be able to help. They are wonderful woman and MIni experienced.


I spoke with the OP about this, and recommended she post here, as she told me she wished to place the boy in a new home herself and not put him in a rescue.

OK, so if there is a home waiting about 8 hours away, is there anyone along the way in that area that would be willing to help out with short runs to get him to a new home??


----------



## George (Aug 20, 2007)

Isn't this horse in Dighton, Mass (sort of southwest of Boston?)


----------



## Mona (Aug 20, 2007)

George said:


> Isn't this horse in Dighton, Mass (sort of southwest of Boston?)


OOPS, yes, you are absolutely CORRECT! Thank you for bringing that to my attention! Nikki, maybe this works better for you??? !!!


----------



## George (Aug 20, 2007)

Mona said:


> George said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't this horse in Dighton, Mass (sort of southwest of Boston?)
> ...



You're welcome. I had considered checking into adopting this horse as a companion to my horse but then I got to thinking about the footing around here and decided that it wasn't such a good idea to have a blind horse here. Hopefully he finds a good home.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 21, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I am so bad with directions  , I will check and see if that's any closer. Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## J&HMinis (Aug 21, 2007)

I live i n MA, about 45 minutes from Dighton and might be able to meet Nikki at the MA/NY border?


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Aug 21, 2007)

i would help if i were in the area... come on everybody, you know he would have a loving home with Nikki and of course Zada!!!


----------

